# mossball's 5g



## mossball (Apr 3, 2015)

Hi everyone,

This is my first planted tank and I gained a lot of intel from reading these forums, so thanks a lot!

Here's my tank (about 2 months old). I was originally going to for iwagumi-style but the more reading I did, the more I realized that it would be hard to carpet anything in low light + low tech conditions. Now the tank has evolved into something that's a bit more jungle-y, but I'm rolling with it . As of right now I feel like it's heavily planted (soil wise), even if things are growing pretty slowly.

*Low tech w/o CO2* (I also wanted this to be very low maintenance)

Fluval Spec V 
Stock lighting + pump
Swapped carbon filter insert with filter floss and ceramic rings
Tropica soil
3x ohko/dragon stones

*Plants*

Taxiphyllum barbieri (java moss)
Staurogyne repens
Monosolenium tenerum (in earlier pictures, but they all melted away)
Heteranthera zosterifolia (stargrass, in later pictures)

It is also my first time keeping shrimp, and they are proving to be very interesting and fun to watch! Frenzied amanos during feeding time are especially hilarious.

*Animals*

2 amano shrimp
7 red cherry shrimp
2 fire red shrimp
2 carbon rilis
Some detritus worms (!!)

Does everyone here name their tank(s)? I was trying to think of a good title but failed. If you have any ideas, let me know! I'm really enjoying my tank and I'm glad I embarked on this (obsessive) journey.

Cheers!


----------



## mossball (Apr 3, 2015)

*Shrimpies*

Here are some of the shrimp!


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*welcome*

welcome and great job.. I think u are on the right track if u are reading and listening u are a step ahead of the people who do the opposite of what is recc or told . awesome job. yes we do name our tanks , mine is project tranquility ...
good luck and look forward to seeing more pics and posts from u 
cheers 
tom


----------

